
Ask HN: How to find volunteer developers for non-profits - vipr340
Are there any resources where developers can pair up with non-profits to help them with technical problems?
======
onion2k
[https://socialcoder.org/Home/Index](https://socialcoder.org/Home/Index) is a
good place to start.

~~~
vipr340
Thank you !

